# Lake Sinclair Boat Ramp Question



## stumpman35 (Mar 4, 2021)

My club is going to Lake Sinclair for our two day tournament and its been several years since we have been there.  We've been told that Little River is not allowing tournaments anymore?  Can you guys tell me where most tournaments put in at there?  We will have about 25 boats.


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Mar 6, 2021)

I did not know this about Little River.  Many tournaments are launched out of Dennis Station.  Nice facility with two double lane boat ramps.  I use Dennis when fishing this end of the lake and Crooked Creek when fishing upriver.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 11, 2021)

Call Little River with a tournament that size it may not be a big deal, the BFL use to go out of there but now its Dennis Station


----------



## whchunter (May 12, 2021)

Little River docks will tear up your boat


----------

